# Classic Pontiacs to Take Center Stage at RM San Diego



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

GM might have dealt Pontiac a quick and undignified death, but the late performance oriented marque lives on. In classic car circles Pontiacs represent some of the most desirable vehicles of all, especially those from the muscle car era. And if perhaps to illustrate the point, on June 19th, RM Auctions will host it's Classic Muscle and Modern Performance sale, at the Town and Country Resort and Convention Center in San Diego, CA; the highlight of which will be an impressive number of primo Pontiac muscle cars, including a select number of GTOs and Firebird Trans Ams being offered for sale from the private collection of Jim Wangers.

For anybody with even a passing interest in muscle era Pontiac power; Wangers needs no introduction. Working at the Advertising Agency of McManus, John and Adams in the 1960s; Wangers, via his now legendary promotion techniques, helped cultivate a performance image for the Pontiac brand that resonates with enthusiasts to this very day.

Among the cars up for auction from his personal collection, include a 1965 GTO hardtop, a 1966 GTO convertible; two Carousel Red 1969 GTO Judge coupes, one of which is an original Drag Race dealer program car; a 1967 Firebird 400 magazine project car "Greenbird," an original 1969 Trans Am (one of just 697 ever built) a 1979 10th Anniversary Trans Am; 1989 20th Anniversary Turbo Trans Am and a 1999 30th Anniversary Trans Am that was featured in Car & Driver and Motor Trend magazines, back when it was new. 

The Auction is one of the most highly anticipated of the year and is likely to draw substantial crowds and a ready number of potential buyers for these rare and desirable Pontiacs. Check out our gallery below or hit the link for full details and specs on all the cars. Plus, make sure you stick with AutoGuide for our follow up report to this one-of-a kind auction.

More: *Classic Pontiacs to Take Center Stage at RM San Diego* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## K the Goat Lover (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey all I found this on the RM auction for tomorrow June 19th!

Classic Car info


----------

